# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Learning to Live With COVID....

## Quark

So when does the USA get back to normal? Never as long as the Communists rule the country.

----------

DMK (09-29-2021),Foghorn (09-29-2021),Kodiak (09-28-2021),Physics Hunter (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-28-2021),Rebel Yell (09-28-2021),Thom Paine (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Singapore 82% vaxxed yet the highest rate of cases and deaths yet.   

Good grief people, this should be telling us something about this vaccine the politicians are pushing like they're drug dealers. 

Anyway, we have lived with the flu our whole lives, I don't see this any differently except for the rabid pushing of masks and experimental vaccines plus boosters.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-28-2021),Quark (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-28-2021),Rebel Yell (09-28-2021),Thom Paine (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## Quark

Here we go again. It really is all about power and control and I think depopulation.

----------

Foghorn (09-29-2021),Kodiak (09-28-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

:Thumbsup20: .........................Great reports !

----------

Physics Hunter (09-29-2021),Quark (09-28-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## Quark

As I listen to more of this second video it becomes clearer and clearer we are being ruled by Communists/Fascists and we are going to Hell sublevel 32. Sure am glad I'm old and my time is all most up as the USA is no longer a free nation. This is only going to get worse. The nation will end by 2025. So far my predict of the end is on track.

----------

Big Dummy (09-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-28-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

After listening to the 2nd video...... all I can do is shake my head in disbelief as to what we have become.
Big Pharma dictates what we do as a nation 100% .......... politicians are completely sold out for the most part.
Can't wait till I see my doctor mid November..... I want to see if they got to him over the last year.

----------

Quark (09-28-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I like Ryan Grim said Trumpier areas :Wtf20:  I guess blacks that aren't getting vaccinated in Blue States are Trumpier areas :Thinking:  I just watched a video on Infowars, said every person in New York that was on Medicaid or medicare that got vaccinated all caught covid, all got side effects and almost 7,000 died after 28 days of receiving vaccinations :Thinking:

----------

Quark (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-28-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I like Ryan Grim said Trumpier areas I guess blacks that aren't getting vaccinated in Blue States are Trumpier areas I just watched a video on Infowars, said every person in New York that was on Medicaid or medicare that got vaccinated all caught covid, all got side effects and almost 7,000 died


I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 

Someone is lying to you. Surprise surprise.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 
> 
> Someone is lying to you.


Thousands Dead In NYC Within 28 Days Of COVID Vaccine

This.

----------

Quark (09-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 
> 
> Someone is lying to you. Surprise surprise.


 within 28 Days of receiving the Jab [X10 to X100]


Shorter version.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 
> 
> Someone is lying to you. Surprise surprise.


You must have been given a placebo.

----------

Authentic (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 
> 
> Someone is lying to you. Surprise surprise.


I happy for you and I sincerely mean I do not want anything happening to you. But there are people out there dying and getting serious illnesses and diseases from the Vaccine of Death. There is a shortage of pilots and flight crews because of the magic jabs. Apparently, when at altitude vaccinated people have serious health issues including heart attacks and strokes. So pilots and flight crews have been permanently grounded because of the magic jab. Commercial pilots have said so.

BTW: I do not mean to imply that there are no pilots and flight crews as there are and many apparently are not having any trouble at least not yet from the magic jab. I live near the airport and planes are flying. And of course, air travel has been greatly restricted anyways but there is still a shortage of pilots and flight crews because of the magic jab.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

> I live in New York. I'm almost 68 and on Medicare.  I got vaccinated.  No side-effects. No covid. 
> 
> Someone is lying to you. Surprise surprise.



My brother is 65, he got the first shot mid June, no side effects, no sickness. He has since told me that he will not be getting the booster as he has no desire to be caught up in a never ending cycle. I find it unusual that my brother has changed his position on the vaccines as he was pro vaxx, but now he seems middle of the road, again, his only explanation was that one is enough, no more.

----------

Quark (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

It's like playing Russian Roulette with the Jab.

----------

Quark (09-28-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-28-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

> It's like playing Russian Roulette with the Jab.


It really is, had a friend who was 55, worked for the government, he got the second shot and was dead two weeks later, aneurysm, blood clots. You just never know how any one persons physical system is going to react to an untested agent.

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Thom Paine (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> within 28 Days of receiving the Jab [X10 to X100]
> 
> 
> Shorter version.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... seriously dude.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You must have been given a placebo.


Of course. Both times... two different locations. 
 :rollingmyfuckingeyes:

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> After listening to the 2nd video...... all I can do is shake my head in disbelief as to what we have become.
> Big Pharma dictates what we do as a nation 100% .......... politicians are completely sold out for the most part.
> Can't wait till I see my doctor mid November..... I want to see if they got to him over the last year.


I agree that a lot sold out but I think a lot of them are like the ones pushing the button in the Milgram Experiment. Science is the authority. So if a guy in a white coat tells you to continue then you continue. Who are you to argue? Who are they anyway? I bet most leftists would shock someone to death if someone in a white coat told them to - but the conspiracy theorists on the right would be far more likely to stop before the poor guy on other side of the glass was electrocuted to death. Someone should test that.

edit - You know a while ago I read that a lot of politicians and media that ... assist the CIA dont even get paid. They just do it because it makes them feel like bigshots. Thats probably a factor as well.

edit - You know what else its a bit like? The push for uber and self driving cars. When uber came to Australia basically every Australian politicians came out to bat for them even though they were illegal. And I thought - Uber could not have bribed all of these people. I guess you can create herd mentality at the top which results in those at the top wanting to avoid saying the wrong thing/committing a thought crime. Same thing with electric cars. It doesnt matter how many people Elton Musk murders - he must be allowed to test his cars on public roads. Its the way of the future.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-29-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> My brother is 65, he got the first shot mid June, no side effects, no sickness. He has since told me that he will not be getting the booster as he has no desire to be caught up in a never ending cycle. I find it unusual that my brother has changed his position on the vaccines as he was pro vaxx, but now he seems middle of the road, again, his only explanation was that one is enough, no more.


That's where I am too.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I happy for you and I sincerely mean I do not want anything happening to you. But there are people out there dying and getting serious illnesses and diseases from the Vaccine of Death. There is a shortage of pilots and flight crews because of the magic jabs. Apparently, when at altitude vaccinated people have serious health issues including heart attacks and strokes. So pilots and flight crews have been permanently grounded because of the magic jab. Commercial pilots have said so.
> 
> BTW: I do not mean to imply that there are no pilots and flight crews as there are and many apparently are not having any trouble at least not yet from the magic jab. I live near the airport and planes are flying. And of course, air travel has been greatly restricted anyways but there is still a shortage of pilots and flight crews because of the magic jab.


Whatever you say dude. I'm done vetting the nonsense that you guys post. If people haven't believed my posts that show that yours are deceptions by now, they arnt gonna today or tomorrow. 

Post away whatever bitchute and the supplement dealer tells you.

----------


## Quark

> It really is, had a friend who was 55, worked for the government, he got the second shot and was dead two weeks later, aneurysm, blood clots. You just never know how any one persons physical system is going to react to an untested agent.


Even with well tested agents you never know how your physical system is going to react. That's why you need all information you can get so you can judge the risk to benefit for yourself. However, no vaccine will protect you from anything all any vaccine can do hopefully, is enhance your immune system artificially to up your chances of survival from serious illness and death. Vaccines are really a crap shoot.

----------

Rebel Yell (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I have learned to live with the Flu,(covid) so whats the problem. 
This is an agenda and sadly many millions have fallen for it.

----------

Foghorn (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Whatever you say dude. I'm done vetting the nonsense that you guys post. If people haven't believed my posts that show that yours are deceptions by now, they arnt gonna today or tomorrow. 
> 
> Post away whatever bitchute and the supplement dealer tells you.


One, I don't take supplements. Second, I do not trust national government propaganda and so far everything you have posted is government propaganda. The way I look at it is that I can always put the poison in my veins at any time but once the poison is in my vein there's no taking the poison out of my vein. 

I have heart issues and I know that all the vaccines could lead to an earlier death than necessary. But the Wuhan flu is not likely to do much to me. Also the vaccines use aborted fetus cells to develop the vaccines. As an Atheist I'm against murdering babies to use their cells to develop vaccines, drugs, or medical research. So for my personal health and religious reasons I will avoid taking the magic jab which does nothing to begin with.

----------

Dubler9 (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> One, I don't take supplements. Second, I do not trust national government propaganda and so far everything you have posted is government propaganda. The way I look at it is that I can always put the poison in my veins at any time but once the poison is in my vein there's no taking the poison out of my vein. 
> 
> I have heart issues and I know that all the vaccines could lead to an earlier death than necessary. But the Wuhan flu is not likely to do much to me. Also the vaccines use aborted fetus cells to develop the vaccines. As an Atheist I'm against murdering babies to use their cells to develop vaccines, drugs, or medical research. So for my personal health and religious reasons I will avoid taking the magic jab which does nothing to begin with.


I stopped reading when you said I posted government propaganda.  You are a liar... I have not posted one single bit of government provided information... or any from big pharma.  I posted what is pretty simple analysis using pre-covid research on rate of various ailments... to show that your claims that death and heart ailments of young people are vaccine caused are completely bogus.  And I vetted other of your nonsense just using basic knowledge I have. 

SO YOU ARE A DEVIL FILLED LIAR WHEN YOU SAY I POST GOVERNMENT PROPAGANDA.  A *FUCKING STUPID LIAR.*


_Definitions of stupid:
adjective lacking or marked by lack of intellectual acuity_

Yep .. that's you.  Now you or your asshole buddies can run to momma now and cry that I called you stupid.


You don't get to make false accusations about me without me slapping your stupid ass back. Oh... and fuck all the people who are as stupid as you are too. Stupidity must be contagious.

----------


## Authentic

> Stupidity must be contagious.


It could be.

----------


## Rebel Yell

> I stopped reading when you said I posted government propaganda.  You are a liar... I have not posted one single bit of government provided information... or any from big pharma.  I posted what is pretty simple analysis using pre-covid research on rate of various ailments... to show that your claims that death and heart ailments of young people are vaccine caused are completely bogus.  And I vetted other of your nonsense just using basic knowledge I have. 
> 
> SO YOU ARE A DEVIL FILLED LIAR WHEN YOU SAY I POST GOVERNMENT PROPAGANDA.  A *FUCKING STUPID LIAR.*
> 
> 
> _Definitions of stupid:
> adjective lacking or marked by lack of intellectual acuity_
> 
> Yep .. that's you.  Now you or your asshole buddies can run to momma now and cry that I called you stupid.
> ...



Socialism is awesome...no more free speech......

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Socialism is awesome...no more free speech......


We will see whose speech is censored here.

----------


## Authentic

< self-censored.

----------


## Authentic

> I don't take supplements.


I do.

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> We will see whose speech is censored here.



IHMO you over reacted.

----------

Quark (09-29-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I think someone is a tad annoyed. This cant go on. LOL LOL

----------

QuaseMarco (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I do.


Been taking supplements for years. No Flu vaccine.....no Flu.

----------

Authentic (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Learning to Live With COVID FEAR


It occurs to me that the Fear Game being played by the Deep State presents us all with a basic choice.  When the boot comes down on the neck we either chose to be afraid or we chose to not be afraid.  Yes, emotion plays a part because it has to but I think it boils down to a choice.

The Wuhan Flu is a prime example but you can also glance at the day's headlines or the topics on this forum and many share the same nasty undercurrent of fear.  You can tick them right off when you start to view them from the perspective of fear.

There are so many it's a bit frightening, it you let it be.

----------

Dubler9 (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

...............

----------


## JustPassinThru

> After listening to the 2nd video...... all I can do is shake my head in disbelief as to what we have become.
> Big Pharma dictates what we do as a nation 100% .......... politicians are completely sold out for the most part.
> Can't wait till I see my doctor mid November..... I want to see if they got to him over the last year.


Big Pill is a co-conspirator; but this plan isn't off their notepads.

This is the wet dream of the Gates Foundation, Club-of-Rome, and De-Growth movers, shakers and financiers.

People are a plague.  Not the Beautiful People, but "Those People." 

This is their answer to it.  They have others - remember, Gates has fantasies of seeding the atmosphere to reduce sunlight intensity, to stop "Glow Bull Warming."

What it will stop, is crop yields.  Which is what he really wants - NATURAL CLEANSING, aka FAMINE.

Sad thing is, it looks like these demented rich a-holes will get their dream.  The Beautiful People will survive...to see half, or more, the people who do the work, die off.  THEY will have to grow crops, and they will discover, with no oil pumped...what it's like to spend six hours trying to move a rock out of a garden with a prybar.  Or to fashion a moldboard plough with a crude furnace, anvil and hammer.

The current perps will not live long enough.  Gates is what, 68?  Ten years will not be enough time, although our system will collapse with Marxism far before that.

But the Big Die-Off will take more time.  Maybe Gates, at 80, can discover the thrill of dying of hypothermia on a straw tick without any real heat in his hut...but Klaus and Warren Buffet and Georg Soros, will miss most of that.

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Learning to Live With COVID FEAR
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that the Fear Game being played by the Deep State presents us all with a basic choice.  When the boot comes down on the neck we either chose to be afraid or we chose to not be afraid.  Yes, emotion plays a part because it has to but I think it boils down to a choice.
> 
> The Wuhan Flu is a prime example but you can also glance at the day's headlines or the topics on this forum and many share the same nasty undercurrent of fear.  You can tick them right off when you start to view them from the perspective of fear.
> 
> There are so many it's a bit frightening, it you let it be.


My better half watches the Mockingbird media on local channels before Steve Harvey comes on with his Family Feud.
I'm sitting here on the world wide web getting a broad prospective.
So I hear the LieStreamMockingbirdMedia spreading preplanned fear and propaganda EVERY day.... EVERY newscast.

And lo and behold............. it sounds so much like the pro-vaxxers on this forum. Hmmmm. :Thinking: 

Sad but true.

----------

Foghorn (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Socialism is awesome...no more free speech......


Yes we have free speech here but it really pains me that otherwise great posters freak out and start using personally abusive language toward other posters when it comes to discussing Covid and vaccine matters.

If I didn't know better I would say that the vaccines have somehow altered their brains making them violent... at lease verbally so.

----------

Dubler9 (09-30-2021),Quark (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> I stopped reading when you said I posted government propaganda.  You are a liar... I have not posted one single bit of government provided information... or any from big pharma.  I posted what is pretty simple analysis using pre-covid research on rate of various ailments... to show that your claims that death and heart ailments of young people are vaccine caused are completely bogus.  And I vetted other of your nonsense just using basic knowledge I have. 
> 
> SO YOU ARE A DEVIL FILLED LIAR WHEN YOU SAY I POST GOVERNMENT PROPAGANDA.  A *FUCKING STUPID LIAR.*
> 
> 
> _Definitions of stupid:
> adjective lacking or marked by lack of intellectual acuity_
> 
> Yep .. that's you.  Now you or your asshole buddies can run to momma now and cry that I called you stupid.
> ...

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),Rebel Yell (09-29-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I do.


 Not a problem as far as I'm concerned. I use to and almost loss my liver doing so. Now no more. Hey it's just me each to his own.

----------

Authentic (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021)

----------


## Authentic

To paraphrase a Garth Brooks song:

"Learning to live with COVID is killing me."

----------

Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-30-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Not a problem as far as I'm concerned. I use to and almost loss my liver doing so. Now no more. Hey it's just me each to his own.


I think it will be the vodka that will get my liver before the supps. But, I haven't had a drink in almost a week and not really missing it, so maybe I'm on to a positive trend.

----------

phoenyx (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021),QuaseMarco (09-29-2021)

----------


## Quark

> My better half watches the Mockingbird media on local channels before Steve Harvey comes on with his Family Feud.
> I'm sitting here on the world wide web getting a broad prospective.
> So I hear the LieStreamMockingbirdMedia spreading preplanned fear and propaganda EVERY day.... EVERY newscast.
> 
> And lo and behold............. it sounds so much like the pro-vaxxers on this forum. Hmmmm.
> 
> Sad but true.


I hear ya. ALL pro-vaxx news is Big Government and Big Pharma propaganda. When Big Government and Big Pharma say take the sweet tasting candy it's good for you I know it's time to run for the hills. When Big Government and Big Pharma say if you don't take the sweet tasting candy it will be mandated and forced on you than I know it's not only time to run for the hills but also time to hide from the evil witches of Big Government and Big Pharma. 

Anybody who calls the alternative opinion on something in this case a vaccine fake news and the only "true" news is the official opinion of Big Government and Big Pharma as reported by the Mockingbird News Bureau (The Ministry Of Truths) than I know someone is promoting the vaccine whether they want to admit it or not.

Obviously, I'm not talking about you.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Anybody who calls the alternative opinion on something in this case a vaccine fake news *and the only "true" news is the official opinion of Big Government and Big Pharma as reported by the Mockingbird News Bureau (Th*e Ministry Of Truths) than I know someone is promoting the vaccine whether they want to admit it or not.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not talking about you.


Show me where I've done that you fucking liar.

I have not once supported any provax media.  Not once. Damn your lies.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Show me where I've done that you fucking liar.




still :Geez:

----------

phoenyx (09-29-2021)

----------


## Authentic

This thread comes with a trigger warning.

----------

phoenyx (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> This thread comes with a trigger warning.


Now that we know not to get triggered,  it appears that only the vaxxed up are freaking out.

Me ..... I don't plan to play Russian roulette with my health. 

Russian_roulette.jpg

----------

Authentic (09-29-2021),Dubler9 (10-01-2021),phoenyx (09-29-2021),Quark (09-29-2021),WarriorRob (09-29-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I agree. I find it never acceptable to dish out personal snides. It is cowardly. I only say on forums what I am prepared to say to the face of a person.

----------

phoenyx (09-30-2021),QuaseMarco (09-30-2021)

----------

